# training treats



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

so ive started training hardcore again, and i was using freeze dried chicken treats and freeze dried liver treats, but my guy gets HORRIBLE runs the next day, probably cuz of all the training treats...i break them into the smallest pieces but i guess its still too much for him.

what is a good low calorie treat i can use that wont give him bad runs? someone mentiond hebrew national 99.9% fat free hotdogs, and to microwave them...does it make a difference if i use them straight out of the wrapper vs microwaved?

ALSO, on a side note, my guy is around 63lbs, i give him 3 pills of 1000mg salmon oil a day, is that too much?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I buy the nitrate free premium hotdogs for training. Yes, they have calories, but you just reduce your dog's regular meals to make up for it. Actually, don't feed your dog until after training. If your dog isn't happy with the smaller meals, add canned green beans or carrots.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You can buy a nice piece of london broil cheap, cook it a bit and cut it up into small training treat size pieces, thatalways gets my dogs attention.


----------



## yote54 (Nov 22, 2011)

I buy the Hebrew National and cut them up in small pieces, add garlic powder and nuke them I have their full attention LOL


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

haha yeah ive heard good things about the hebrew nationals...does ur dog get the runs with them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I will use natural balance or red barn rolls for treats and cut them into pea size portions. The lamb NB crumbles though...
I'll also just bake a couple chicken breasts(maybe season with garlic) and then cut them into small training treat portions or for tracking bait. It goes a long way compared to the price you pay for commercial treats with who knows what added.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

any fruits or veggies your guy goes crazy for? Lara LOVES apples, so a lot of times I just cut up chunks of apple and she will work for them. 

We also use Zuke's here, 3.5 cal per treat, Amazon.com: Zuke's Mini Naturals Dog Treats Roasted Chicken Recipe, 16-Ounce: Pet Supplies or maybe those would be too much for him if the freeze dried treats are.

You can also mix a different kind of simple kibble into your treat bag instead of having ALL treats so that sometimes in a session he's rewarded with a high value treat and sometimes its a lower value but still different piece of kibble. The opportunity of getting a yummy one should stlil keep his attention


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

ive used those zukes minis in the past, i think they did good. the freeze dried might of been too much cuz they are like 9 calories per piece..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I also like London Broil, Beef heart is good too. I just recently bought some wellness lamb and salmon soft treats and I can get about 3 treats out of each one - more if I used a knife.

Wellness:

Lamb, Salmon, Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal. Vegetable Glycerin, Guar Gum, Cane Molasses, Carrots, Sea Salt, Natural Smoke Flavor, Garlic, Blueberries, flaxseed, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Phosphoric Acid (a natural acidifier), Sorbic Acid (a preservative), Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative). 12.1 calories per treat.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

do u guys lower the food intake for training days to avoid over feeding? and is 3000mg of salmon oil too much for a 63lb dog? these are wat i give him: http://cvs.com/shop/product-detail/...skan-Salmon-Oil-Omega-3-Softgels?skuId=850945 (dont worry, i dont pay that much, perks of having a pharmacist friend that works there!)


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

any1?


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

If I'm training and I know it's something not terribly difficult, I'll use part of his dinner ration of kibble. He loves it but it's something a little more complex Ill use a high value treat like freeze dried salmon or hotdog and maybe skip on half a cup of kibble at dinner. And my pup is on a liquid salmon oil I add in his food that adds up to just above 3000 mg and he is 62 lbs  works perfectly for him and his coat is so nice and shiny/soft.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not sure about the oil. How did you come up with providing 3?


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

The salmon oil I give him recommends 1 1/2 teaspoons for his weight and this is what is in 1 teaspoon: Per Teaspoon: Omega 3 fatty acids* 1058 mg, EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) 644 mg, DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) 414 mg, Omega 6 fatty acids* 60 mg.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

i choice 3 1000mg tablets cuz i read somewhere i should give 1000mg per 20pounds of weight. 20lbsx3=60lb body weight = 3 pills...but some places say 1000mg per 30lbs, so i duno whats the correct dosage.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I use natural balance rolls and Lamb & rice jerky treats. (from costco)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no treats made in China. Zuke's, K9 Natural's, Newman's Own,
Blue, Buddy Biscuits are just a few. make your own treats.
a couple of trainers told when feeding hot dogs always cut the peice
into little peices.their thinking was you don't want the dog to choke.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Hotdogs are cooked, why microwave it?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

volcano said:


> Hotdogs are cooked, why microwave it?


Removes the fat. Roll it in a paper towel


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

FYI, my sister got a free sample of the new Orijen Bison treats. They are soft and there's nothing but Bison, Bison liver etc in them. I think they only had 3 ingredients 

http://www.orijen.ca/dog-food/freeze-dried-dog-treats/


----------

